# Haunt Scene Times



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey, I didn't really get this right this year. How long, from your own experience, should each scene be? For example, if I wanted to have a talking skull introduce the haunt, whats the best length? Thanks, Ben


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i think it depends on what you want to say...i would think it would be at the most 24 seconds...but then i don't know a whole lot about haunted houses


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it may also depend on what else is going on. If there is a lot of animation along with that talking skull, it will hold people's attention longer. The material, of course, should also be well written and entertaining in some way.

Ask some kids to critique your material. If an intro runs 30 seconds and they walk away after 15, you have your answer.


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i think it depends on what you want to say...i would think it would be at the most 24 seconds...but then i don't know a whole lot about haunted houses


24 seconds seems so, well, random. How in the world did you come up with 24?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This all depends on your through put or attendance.
Greater detail to what you want to do during slower traffic times and cutting corners when the line is longer.
You will develop what works best with watching what you do and altering how you deal with traffic control the following years.


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> The material, of course, should also be well written and entertaining in some way.
> 
> Ask some kids to critique your material. If an intro runs 30 seconds and they walk away after 15, you have your answer.


Thanks, what would you see as entertaining, say for, a intro room?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

HauntedSFX said:


> Thanks, what would you see as entertaining, say for, a intro room?


Maybe a skull could say "GIRLS, GIRLS, GIRLS INSIDE":googly:

Okay, seriously though, is the plan to use the intro room to set the theme for the rest of the haunt? You'll want a little mood music, appropriate lighting, and a speech of welcome that hints at the horrors inside. You're a voice person, so you already know the voice itself and its characterization should be interesting (lots of peaks and valleys, as I call them, although a monotone can be effective as well).

FE is correct that there is the element of "learn as you go" involved.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

AnthonyZ said:


> 24 seconds seems so, well, random. How in the world did you come up with 24?


i dunno..i heard that in another thread...as for being random....it's a gift :lolkin:


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks


----------

